# Usar InputBox para Ingresar Datos !



## odelllp (Oct 24, 2003)

Saludos nuevamente amigos Excelhólicos, una vez más molestándolos; Paso a mencionarles mi problema, Estoy ingresando datos en una hoja de excel, pero son varios datos.
Cómo puedo ingresar datos utilizando una Inputbox, algo parecido a formularios de Excel


----------



## bmacias (Oct 27, 2003)

Hola odellp,

Elabora un poco mas tu pregunta. 

Quieres poner varios datos en una sola inputbox?

Quieres una serie de inputboxes para luego poner los valores entrados en 
la hoja de calculo?

Saludos.

Ben


----------



## odelllp (Oct 27, 2003)

Es muy buena esa utilidad por la facilidad que da el exponer los casos, Con respecto a mi pregunta anterior de como hacer una macro que me ayude a incluir datos por medio de una InputBox, es la siguienteLibro1ABCDEF12345Apellido1Apellido2NombreTelfonoCdulaIdent6SomarribaCastroAntonieta506-453-57151-0271-02847FernndezElizondoJosFrancisco506-276-54185-0574-012389101112131415161718Hoja1

Tengo mi cuadrito en donde tengo que ingresar los nombres y apellidos, teléfono y número de cédula, solo que cuando termine en una línea ella pase a la otra y asi hasta terminar el ultimo registro, pongamos un ejemplo de 15 líneas, Es por eso que quiero utilizar la Inputbox

Gracias !


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 28, 2003)

¿Algo distinco a lo que uno obtiene con usar _Data | Form..._ ?


----------



## RalphA (Nov 4, 2003)

Tratando de resolver el problem...

Yo uso Excel 97, en Ingles, asi es que mis referencias son en Ingles.

Que pasa con ir a Tools, Options, Edit, poner un "check" en la cajita de "Move selection after Enter" y escoger, del pequeño "drop-down men", "Direction: Right".

Asi, despues de entrar el primer apellido, se entra el segundo, etc., hasta terminar la linea en Cedula.  Alli, se deprime la tecla "Home" y la tecla"Flecha paa abajo", y, listos para el segundo renglon de informacion!

Se que lo que propongo no es una contestacion a la pregunta, sino, mas bien, una posible solucion al problema. Que les parece?


----------



## odelllp (Nov 5, 2003)

Si Greg es algo parecido a un Formulario ( Form ), pero lo quiero hacer por medio de un InputBox, y sabes para personalizarlo...

No RalphA no aplica tu sugerencia 

Salu 2


----------



## paliman (Nov 5, 2003)

Hasta donde yo entiendo, no se puede hacer por medio de una InputBox, ya que necesitás ingrasar más de un campo. Deberías usar un UserForm, que además te da la posibilidad de personalizarlo. No entiendo por qué tiene que ser "algo parecido" a un formulario y no puede ser un formulario hecho y derecho.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 6, 2003)

Sí, uno podría usar una serie de Input Boxes, una para cada valor en la línea pero esto sería una interfase horrible y rápidamente sus usuarios se amotinarían.  Paliman tiene razón.  «Algo parecido» al Formulario "Default" de Excel es un UserForm.  E igual a Paliman, tampoco entiendo por qué no se usa el Formulario de Excel.  

Saludos,


----------

